# Cherry eye



## petersjj (May 8, 2011)

My poor Charlie got a red spot in his eye 4 days ago. He's only 5 months old. The said the only correction is surgery. My vet takes out the gland, and from what I'm reading it isn't as recommended these days to cut it off. Has anybody ever had this happen to their puppy before? Help!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe there are quite a few of us on here who have been through this. My Cassie came to me as a foster dog through HRI when she was 2 1/2. She had a cherry eye when she came to me and had it for quite a while. Her previous owners chose to never do anything about it. Cassie had it surgically repaired. We did not remove the gland, but tucked it under as they recommend. I had been told it can cause dry eye and other problems to remove it and tucking is better. Cassie did fine with the surgery and had no problems there after. I would recommend finding a specialist or a vet who can tack it as opposed to cutting it out. I am sorry you are going through this, and you must be very worried. Honestly, he will be fine. Try not to panic. It is very common.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

We've been through it and wisdom at this time says do NOT remove the gland. We even had to contact AKC because we were going to show Keeper and they finally agreed that their rules allowed for showing after the surgery done in the way most veterinarians agree today by stitching the gland in place. The gland will be needed and removal will result in problems later.

ShirleyH


----------

